# Looking for a few good PMeds



## RatCatcher (20 Apr 2007)

Hey all;

This is just a call out to the med techs who want a different challenge, why not PMed.  We have a lack of people however, I find that there are less people applying in the past couple of years. I was just wondering why that was...


----------



## xo31@711ret (20 Apr 2007)

I just released last aug as med tech; after talking to a few PMED buds before releasing ( Dave McK...; Rich F...; Debbie W...), if I had my time back, I wouldv'e went PMED.


----------



## Armymedic (20 Apr 2007)

For those of you unable to get promoted, or are bitter about being a medic, don't like going out to the field perhaps, and have your QL5...PMed is definately the way to go. Rapid advancement, Spec pay at Sgt rank, and easy civilian equivenlecy.

Just means you get to type up reams of paperwork, and do and see things that are just gross....

 :blotto:

I personally do not see the attraction. But if you like it, good on you.


----------



## RatCatcher (20 Apr 2007)

We don't want people who are "unable" to get promotted, nor bitter medics... And by the way in the past 3 years I have about 10 months in field and a rapid deployment so the comment about the field is slightly erroneous... rapid advancement... maybe...lol


----------



## Armymedic (20 Apr 2007)

But you are right, they are looking for a few more "good" ones, so the same few good ones don't have to deploy over and over again.


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2007)

There are good PMed techs??!!   ;D  Just joking.  I know a few that have been trying to get in - perhaps they finally will.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> For those of you unable to get promoted, or are bitter about being a medic, don't like going out to the field perhaps, and have your QL5...PMed is definitely the way to go. Rapid advancement, Spec pay at Sgt rank, and easy civilian equivalency.
> 
> Just means you get to type up reams of paperwork, and do and see things that are just gross....



Wow, good thing you're not writing recruiting ads.  Maybe you should check your facts before making statements like this.  
Do and see things that are gross?  Here's a conversation I had with a medic when I was getting info on a mbr with an STD:
Medic:  "Ugh, you guys have to talk to the icky people."
Me: "Ugh, you guys have to _touch_ them!!"   ;D

On another note, I believe they are taking 12 people for the next QL5 crse.


----------



## RatCatcher (21 Apr 2007)

I like that one... here in Valcartier the Docs do the screening we do report to Ottawa. Are you on the 6s with Dereck?


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2007)

Yep, and Edith, Bernie, Joanne, Mike, Dave, Shawn, Suzette and Heidi.


----------



## xo31@711ret (21 Apr 2007)

Dave McK...?


----------



## Cansky (22 Apr 2007)

Dave McK, if we are talking same person is a 6a and just got promoted to Sgt.
K


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2007)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Dave McK...?



Nope, Dave T (from Trenton).  I also know Dave McK.  Kirsten is right, he just got promoted to Sgt.


----------



## RatCatcher (22 Apr 2007)

I did my 5s with Dereck, Suzette, Edith and Jo. Did my reserve 4 or 3s with Heidi!! Apparently Claude mentioned me to a couple of people on your course since I never studied on the 5s, well once but failed the exam...lol. Say hi to all, I am off to Wainwright (3rd time in 3 years) for predeployment training.

Good Luck on the rest of the course, might be me next year...


----------



## xo31@711ret (22 Apr 2007)

Thanks Kirsten, good to hear Dave McK ( 'Alf' or 'Bullet' as he was once known LOL ) got his sgt. Heard Debbie W is retired (or retiring). Is Sylvain and Madonna still in Gagetown?

-gerry connors


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2007)

I was looking around youtube and found an appropriate song for this thread - an old Frank Zappa tune : http://youtube.com/watch?v=oL_DxT2UOyo.

Enjoy.

MM


----------



## RatCatcher (23 Apr 2007)

The one I like is from Larry The Cable Guy, to the tune of "All my exs live in Texas"... "All my exs have infections"


----------



## Cansky (23 Apr 2007)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Thanks Kirsten, good to hear Dave McK ( 'Alf' or 'Bullet' as he was once known LOL ) got his sgt. Heard Debbie W is retired (or retiring). Is Sylvain and Madonna still in Gagetown?
> 
> -gerry connors



Debbie is retired, Madonna is  MCpl and her and Sylvain are posted to Shilo.  She is apparently retiring also.


----------

